# Stolen golf r32



## J and J (Apr 4, 2010)

Can everybody please be on the look out for blue VW Golf R32 reg number KJ53 DXY which was taken off our fore court this afternoon at around 1pm. It was taken from Edwinstowe, Nottinghamshire last seen heading towards the A614 which gets you towards Nottingham, Doncaster and A1 so could be any where by now. Please PM me with any info.

Thanks


----------



## scoobymad (Jun 14, 2011)

J and J said:


> Can everybody please be on the look out for blue VW Golf R32 reg number KJ53 DXY which was taken off our fore court this afternoon at around 1pm. It was taken from Edwinstowe, Nottinghamshire last seen heading towards the A614 which gets you towards Nottingham, Doncaster and A1 so could be any where by now. Please PM me with any info.
> 
> Thanks


will post this on other forums,hope it gets found:thumb:


----------



## Keith_sir (Jun 27, 2011)

No problem mate. Posted on more forums.


----------



## PrestigeChris (Nov 17, 2009)

ive posted it on facebook and the stolen vehicle page so hopefully get some response!


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

posted on VOC....


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

Sorry to hear this, hope it gets found and will keep my eyes open!


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Now on my FB page


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 5, 2007)

feel free to drop it on our FB page.... One Part of AB lives in mansfield


----------



## MK1Campaign (Mar 27, 2007)

Was it a test drive or were the keys taken?


----------



## J and J (Apr 4, 2010)

Thanks for your help. The car as now done a drive off from a petrol station after filling up. He managed to take it by asking to have a look round the car.


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

Hope they find the guy and chop his fingers off.
Hope the car is returned in 1 piece


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

Are you from Parkway?


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

willwad82 said:


> Hope they find the guy and chop his fingers off.
> Hope the car is returned in 1 piece


Never mind his fingers, they should chop his cobblers off!

Disgusting. Hope you get it back and not too thrashed. Terrible news.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 5, 2007)

from the website of the garage....

feel free to use this image, you are clear to use from the AB end...


----------



## J and J (Apr 4, 2010)

Tricky yes mate. Thanks AB didn't think of that.


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

I thought mr.autobrite had it parked on his drive and was holding it ransom! :lol: On a more serious note i hope you get it back in one peice


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

Whats the latest then


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 5, 2007)

posted to our facebook page + cruz notts, and notts strip.


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

J and J said:


> Tricky yes mate. Thanks AB didn't think of that.


Best of luck mate finding it. Nice garage Parkway.


----------



## Chicane (Mar 31, 2011)

was there a tracker fitted?


----------



## J and J (Apr 4, 2010)

Thanks again to everybody for all the help. Will post when we find out more. AB that's a brill picture.


----------



## Nath (Jun 20, 2010)

There really is some real scum in the world. Good luck and hopefully WHEN you get it back it will be in one piece.


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

I wonder if there is any news on this?


----------



## grant motox (Dec 30, 2010)

J and J said:


> Thanks for your help. The car as now done a drive off from a petrol station after filling up. He managed to take it by asking to have a look round the car.


the petrol station?


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

J and J said:


> Thanks again to everybody for all the help. Will post when we find out more. AB that's a brill picture.


Any news J ?


----------



## bobssignum (Apr 12, 2008)

Link posted on Vectra-c.com


----------



## J and J (Apr 4, 2010)

No news yet, I'm starting to think it's been stripped and the parts are being sold on. I will post up when I know any more.

Thanks again everybody


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

I'll post a link to this Thread on R32oc.com :thumb:

Alan W

EDIT> THIS THREAD now posted on R32oc.com - Hope it helps.


----------



## Adrian Convery (May 27, 2010)

Take it this is a mk4 judging from the reg for anyone that doesn't know what shape he's talking about


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Adrian Convery said:


> Take it this is a mk4 judging from the reg for anyone that doesn't know what shape he's talking about


Yes!

Alan W


----------



## gary3306 (Feb 20, 2006)

Now on Audi-Sport.net too.


----------

